# Rocky Mountain Retreiver Club results



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Any word on callbacks or setups? Open or Qual ....


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Qual results:
1st: Lois Aitken/ Kenny Trott
2nd: Kenny Trott
3rd: Ted shih
4th: Larry Morgan
rjam: jeff Warren
jams: Shane Rupert
Tracey jensen
Jim mccurry
Brian biesmeir
David munhollon


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations David and Ranger for the JAM!!

Andy


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

congrats to Kenny on the one, two. Also to the others who placed. 
way to go shane and david on the jams!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

where is our lovely open marshal with the callbacks?


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open callbacks: 59 back
I'll post the drops...
22 & 61 scratched
dropped:
10,15,16,22,26,33,41,42,44,45,47,51,61,70


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Those were for you Mike.


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open instructions from judges: contestants at 8 please in the same location.


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Big Congrats to David and Ranger for the JAM


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Jiggy
 Thanks for the update.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Dave, good going finishing the Q.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Dave and Ranger!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Becky Mills said:


> Way to go Dave and Ranger!


 
*Go Team Ranger!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

jiggy thanks to the best marshal


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Yeah!!! Way to go Dave and Ranger!!!


----------



## rip (Sep 4, 2003)

anything on open call backs


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open callbacks to the third:
2,3,5,6,11,12,18,20,21,25,27,30,31,35,37,39,40,46,52,55,56,57,58,59,60,64,66,67,69,71,72,73


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Test dog for the Open at 7 am. 
Look for signs.


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

Any news on the Am?


----------



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the 2nd
39 back
1-7, 11-13, 15, 18-23, 26-29, 31-45, 50-52


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

AM judges had a great blind set up. Wind switched and they had to stop. We will see what they come up with in the morning.


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Callbacks to open 4th:
3,5,6,20,30,39,40,52,55,56,57,58,66,67,69


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

callbacks to AM watermarks.
1.2.12.15.22.32.36.45.50


----------



## Biesemeiers (May 22, 2003)

Thanks Mike! Since I'm home this weekend and husband is not updating me very good! Go Kizzy Mae!!!!!


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

MikeBoley said:


> callbacks to AM watermarks.
> 1.2.12.15.22.32.36.45.50


go tear it up mike!!!


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open results:
1st: Cash & Farmer
2nd: Bama & Peterson
3rd: Norman & Farmer
4th: Chili & Schrader

I don't know JAMs. 

Congrats everyone!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Congrats to Cash/The Mealman Crew & Norman/Mr. Rosenblum.


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

any amateur news???


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Just boarded the plane,

AM results
1- 50
2- 1
3- 36
4- 32
rj- 12
j-15
j-45


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Congrats to Skeeter/Mr. Robby & Norman/Mr. Rosenblum.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

congrats to those who finished a very tough AM. Also to the open finishers. 
a big thanks to Larry,Tom,Ted and the rest of the RMRC crew for puttin on a nice trial. Thanks the the judges for all your hard work this weekend.


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

#50 won the AM

NO WAY!

way to go Power Company


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Skeeter is back


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

way to go Chili


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Special thanks to the RMRC gang. Larry and Lori, Ted, Tom et all. They really put on a great trial and it was a very pleasant place to judge.

Dogs kicked us Saturday, we had to catch up today. Very deserving winner in the Am was Bev and Skeeter looked good taking second.

Paul Rainbolt is a great judge and we had a lot of fun judging together. We say lots of good dog work in the Qual and Am.


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Congrats to Mike, Chili, and Bill on the Open 4th and the Jam in the Am!!!


----------



## Biesemeiers (May 22, 2003)

Thanks to the judges Tim and Paul for taking the time to come up and put on a good am. I didnt get a chance to thank you in person before you took off. It was good seeing you both again. And thanks to all the RMRC group for working your butt off to put on another great trial. thanks again, brian


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz to all! Very nice trial on very nice grounds! Very happy for Robby and Skeeter....good to see him back!

Aaron*


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

WOW, way to go Bev and Hazel for the AM win, long time coming.


----------

